# <<<Spike for 4 minutes >>>>



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4bw6yhz3B4


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice. Looking good.
Just a question. The dog are targeting the arm without the stick. Is that how it shuld be done in the rules ore can they take any of the arms.

I think I have only sen they go for the arm without the stick.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Kevin, the decoy, is still in training, some excercises are done several times for learning puposes of Kevin. In the stick attack for example the training is in hitting the dog (timing).And overall to do the excercises trial-wise instead of training-wise.

Andreas: yes they suppose to get the arm without the stick.


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Hij zit erg mooi op het been .


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll be back in about four, maybe eight minutes.....


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> I'll be back in about four, maybe eight minutes.....


Gotta go punch the one eyed clown?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Gotta go punch the one eyed clown?


The grip baby....oh the grip.......bite again spike, bite again.........


----------



## Vanessa Dunstan (Apr 27, 2010)

LOL you sick puppy Chris =P~


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> The grip baby....oh the grip.......bite again spike, bite again.........


Yeah those are unbelievable grips! oh and the leg wrapping too


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I had wondered how many police/military dogs are trained to go for the weapon arm, as opposed to sport dogs going for the non-weapon arm.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

That grip is... 

Looks like he is trying to inhale the whole suit. My god. =D>


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

i love how at the 0:40 second mark (close up of leg bite) his grip is so deep and full that the suit is bunched up in his mouth!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Vin Chiu said:


> That grip is...
> 
> Looks like he is trying to inhale the whole suit. My god. =D>


no ;-) the leg in the suit he's trying to inhale..


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice. How old is Spike? He is build pretty solid, not like most of the Dutchies I see, who are either small and compact or tall and lankier like a Mal. What is he like when he is relaxed and not working?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

turned 8 in april.

Not working: he worships Dick, and tolerates me, hates any other person, has a very great personal space. 1 man dog, lying at ease/sleeping in his kennel and want to be left alone by other dogs. Ignores other life forms, below his dignity.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> turned 8 in april.
> 
> Not working: he worships Dick, and tolerates me, hates any other person, has a very great personal space. 1 man dog, lying at ease/sleeping in his kennel and want to be left alone by other dogs. Ignores other life forms, below his dignity.


The hate stuff sounds very familiar. Must run in the family, Selena.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the answers Selena.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The hate stuff sounds very familiar. Must run in the family, Selena.


 Hey your little girl is not for nothing his niece ;-)


----------

